# Help help help



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

So, in my last post, I explained this... a pregnant rat that I've been taking care of went into labor about 3 hours ago. She's not having contractions, but is bleeding everywhere. She is acting normally. No vets are open now. Help?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Bleeding how much? If she's hemorrhaging then she needs vet attention like now. Is there an emergency vet?


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

No, there aren't any open. None. Shes only bleeding a little now, but still no contractions


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Have you seen this page? It may be of help in explaining what's normal and what isn't: http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_emergencies.php

Bleeding everywhere without contractions and hours with no babies doesn't sound normal according to that information, though... it does sound like she needs a vet pronto, I'm sorry to hear that there are none open.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks, I did some more research and now I can't find a place to buy oxytocin without prescription.


----------

